# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Scioglimento e chiusura Sas

## gi.gi

E' possibile sciogliere una sas senza andare dal notaio?
L'art. 2308 relativo alla snc (Scioglimento della società) così recita:
"la deliberazione dei soci o la sentenza che nomina i liquidatori e ogni atto successivo che importa cambiamento nelle persone dei liquidatori devono essere, entro 30 gg. dalla notizia della nomina, depositati in copia autentica a cura dei liquidatori medesimi per l'iscrizione presso l'ufficio del registro delle imprese."
Questo è quello che è previsto per le snc, ma nessuna previsione normativa regolamenta lo scioglimento delle sas. 
Io ritengo che si possa sciogliere anche senza rivolgersi ad un notaio, ma volevo una conferma da qualcuno che è incappato in un caso simile.
Grazie

----------


## Contabile

Ci sono 5 o 6 camere di commercio che accettano la prassi che vorresti porre in essere. Quale la camera cui dovresti inviare lo scioglimento?

----------


## gi.gi

> Ci sono 5 o 6 camere di commercio che accettano la prassi che vorresti porre in essere. Quale la camera cui dovresti inviare lo scioglimento?

  Le camere di commercio sono quelle di Trapani e Agrigento(devo sciogliere due sas) . Accettano questa prassi?

----------


## Aspirante Notaio

> E' possibile sciogliere una sas senza andare dal notaio?
> L'art. 2308 relativo alla snc (Scioglimento della società) così recita:
> "la deliberazione dei soci o la sentenza che nomina i liquidatori e ogni atto successivo che importa cambiamento nelle persone dei liquidatori devono essere, entro 30 gg. dalla notizia della nomina, depositati in copia autentica a cura dei liquidatori medesimi per l'iscrizione presso l'ufficio del registro delle imprese."
> Questo è quello che è previsto per le snc, ma nessuna previsione normativa regolamenta lo scioglimento delle sas. 
> Io ritengo che si possa sciogliere anche senza rivolgersi ad un notaio, ma volevo una conferma da qualcuno che è incappato in un caso simile.
> Grazie

  Alle s.a.s. si applicano, per espresso richiamo normativo, le norme della società semplice e della s.n.c.. Quindi lo scioglimento va fatto con atto notarile.

----------


## Contabile

> Le camere di commercio sono quelle di Trapani e Agrigento

  Non sono nell'elenco delle CCIAA che consentono lo scioglimento senza atto notarile.

----------


## Contabile

> Alle s.a.s. si applicano, ........ Quindi lo scioglimento va fatto con atto notarile.

  Buongiorno Giorgio. Su questo stesso tema abbiamo avuto da parte di un utente, in altro post, copia del dispositivo del conservatore che permette lo scioglimento e cancellazione delle società di persone senza l'intervento notarile.
Personalmente, ho fatto tesoro di quel dispositivo ed ho fatto esplicita richiesta sia al conservatore della CCIAA  che al Consiglio dell'ordine, di mio riferimento, di valutare attentamente la questione anche perché vi è la possibilità di chiudere le partite IVA inattive entro il prossimo aprile. Ne troveremmo vantaggi tutti.
Semplifichiamo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ne troveremmo vantaggi tutti.
> Semplifichiamo.

  Spero che questa procedura venga generalizzata al più presto.  :Wink:

----------


## g.d.

riprendo questo vecchio post.... è possibile chiudere una sas senza atto notarile la cui sede legale è pomezia (quindi la cciaa dovrebbe essere quella di roma). grazie

----------


## roby

> riprendo questo vecchio post.... è possibile chiudere una sas senza atto notarile la cui sede legale è pomezia (quindi la cciaa dovrebbe essere quella di roma). grazie

  ho affrontato recentemente il problema ma poi non l'ho portato avanti perchè i soci hanno deciso di proseguire ancora un pò... avevo comunque verificato che (contrariamente a quanto io stessi pensassi) si può fare senza notaio.
E' una procedura oramai accettata!

----------


## g.d.

grazie mille per la risposta.... qual è la procedura per evitare il notaio, nel caso in cui il commercialista mi dicesse che non fosse possibile saprei già cosa rispondergli!

----------


## PaolaMF

> Buongiorno Giorgio. Su questo stesso tema abbiamo avuto da parte di un utente, *in altro post,* copia del dispositivo del conservatore che permette lo scioglimento e cancellazione delle società di persone senza l'intervento notarile.

  E' possibile avere il collegamento o copia del dispositivo del Conservatore? Grazie ho un problema identico da risolvere velocemente.

----------


## Contabile

Allegato. Buon lavoro.

----------


## PaolaMF

> Allegato. Buon lavoro.

  Molto gentile. Grazie

----------


## nicdeva

> Molto gentile. Grazie

  Cari colleghi ho questo caso: 
snc con 2 soci, nel settembre del 2010 uno dei due cede le quote ed esce dalla società. Il numero dei soci non viene ricostituito dopo 6 mesi. Dal punto di vista fiscale, da altro collega, la società è stata trattata sinio ad oggi come una snc senza nessuna variazione/comunicazione (AdE e CCIAA).
Ora il cliente che non vuol più continuare (è stato operativo fino a fine 2012) mi ha chiesto come poter chiudere.
Dal documento del Registo delle Imprese, che il collega ha allegato, ho visto che si può evitare di andare dal Notaio. Però nel mio caso specifico ho il problema che i patti parasociali prevedono la nomina di un liquidatore e l'eventuale non nomima dello stesso è legato all'assenza di debiti che in questo caso ci sono (Inps) ed il mio notaio (ambito Milano) mi ha detto che la CCIAA di Milano consente la pratica relativa allo scioglimento, ma non effettua la cessazione (e quindi richiederà il diritto camerale) finchè non ci sarà l'atto notarile. 
Vorrei però evitare un ulteriore aggravio di costi per il cliente dovuto alla messa in liquidazione e nomina del liquidatore dal notaio e pertanto chiedo un Vs parere ringraziandovi in anticipo

----------

